# FishFinder Color Screen?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm looking into putting a fishfinder on my kayak. A portable and/or small unit would be nice, because I would also like to use it for ice fishing.

I understand that color screens are nearly impossible to find for under $150 and if color is that big of a difference, that's what I may have to look into purchasing. However, I've found a couple b&w screens that may do the trick:
* Hummingbird Piranha MAX 150 - $79
* Lowrance X-4 Pro - $99

* How important or how big of a difference is there between color and b&w screens on a fishfinder?k

* Brands that I've considered are: Hummingbird, Lowrance and Eagle.

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Never mind... I purchased an Eagle FishEasy 350c and it's absolutely worth every penny that I paid for it. 

Bowhunter57


----------

